# Flags



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello , I saw a villa that has a far east country flag. Been told he is an ambassador. Can i put my flag on my villa? Is it illegal/needs a permit
Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Why would you want to?!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Round my way, there's a South Korean flag and a Canadian flag flying on villas.
not sure if they are 'senior officials' or just proud Canadians / Koreans..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Why would you want to?!


fortunately for most of the rest of the world the National flag isnt tainted by xenophobic @rseholes like England and the UK.

Unless the oikball is on, the flag of St George tends to stir thoughts of the EDL etc,


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> Why would you want to?!


Sometimes it could be useful...

For example, by recognizing the "blue X" sign in the back windshield, I know the pr**k who just cut me off is from Scotland, so I can chase him down and give him the 2-finger "Victory sign" without risking going to jail...


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

ccr said:


> Sometimes it could be useful...
> 
> For example, by recognizing the "blue X" sign in the back windshield, I know the pr**k who just cut me off is from Scotland, so I can chase him down and give him the 2-finger "Victory sign" without risking going to jail...



The Scottish flag is in fact white X.

I suggest you were probably falling asleep at the wheel, you had your head slanted when you opened your eyes, and it was indeed the flag of Finland you seen, so the guy who cut you off was actually trying to get away from your veering car?? and after all that, you gave him the "2-finger Victory sign"? was this 2 fingered sign in the shape of an L on your forehead?

Finland Flag 










Scotland Flag


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

FlexRay said:


> The Scottish flag is in fact white X.


Thanks for the correction... 

For that, I salute you with the 1-finger "You are number 1" sign...


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

So is it legal to put a flag or no? If it was legal, wouldnmt all the people put their flags? Does anyone have any info about the subject?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

No clue. Sorry. However, if it is legal I WOULD NOT be putting my flag up. It's all a but tacky in my opinion.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Round my way, there's a South Korean flag and a Canadian flag flying on villas. not sure if they are 'senior officials' or just proud Canadians / Koreans..


They're consulates or Ambassador's residences. We also have the Algerian consulate very close to us.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

gronk said:


> So is it legal to put a flag or no? If it was legal, wouldnmt all the people put their flags? Does anyone have any info about the subject?


Ask your PRO. I have a feeling you shouldn't/aren't allowed to do it.


----------

